# Clonk Click every trip



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This morning I discovered Motley is frightened when I put the brakes on and off on my wheels, so for the whole trip every few meters I stopped called him too me with treat in fingers and as I gave it to him put a brake on with the click, second treat ready and clonk, break off as he took the treat, by the time we got home he was no longer frightened, but just gave it a curious look. I´ll keep doing this until he is completely OK with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You must be related gert


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t talk like that for a start :laugh:

She was a pretty amazing lady, I do practice her breathing up a horses nose when I go to Warmeloh where there are several a few horses, most of them seem to remember me each time I go back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, I'd remember anyone breathing up my nose too. You make me feel sane again> > >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Georgia has a phobia about opening and closing of the outside lockers on the van. We do tend to slam which rocks the van somewhat. Trouble is we keep forgetting about it until we do it again. When we are not so busy I will have a training session along the same lines. Needs two of us though. One to bang the doors and one to the feed treats.


----------

